# Which company has the SOFTEST custom plastisol heat transfers?



## sealz (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys, 

Well I've been using TransferExpress for all my heat transfers, including by custom ones, and I've realized that their customs are pretty thick/heavy/rubbery compared to a lot of other custom shirts I see. Is there another company who makes softer but high quality custom heat transfers? Please let me know! Thanks


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Transfer Express -- but I only use them for their designs. I think they cost too much for my custom designs.

If I am using my own artwork, I will use:

* Seay Graphics -- excellent! great customer service, quick, fair prices, good hand
* Semo Imprints -- quick turnaround, nice hand, great prices for 7 x 12 1-color
* F&M -- I'll use them for their $.20 and $.15 transfers but their customer service isn't as good as the other 2


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

I have been using First Edition Screen Printing for my transfers and have generally been pretty happy with them.


----------



## MauiCustomTshirt (Mar 26, 2011)

Versatranz EPT all the way. Ask for Stacey. You should ask for free samples from all the companies mentioned and see for yourself.


----------



## burgertech (Aug 2, 2014)

These from Howard are awesome. Just order them without the distressed pattern.

Vintage Wash — Howard Sportswear | Custom Heat Transfers


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

burgertech said:


> These from Howard are awesome. Just order them without the distressed pattern.
> 
> Vintage Wash — Howard Sportswear | Custom Heat Transfers


Love the low temperature application. They should do well with 100% poly darks too.


----------



## R03 (Apr 25, 2012)

I have used F&M Expressions for all of my transfers. I've always had a great experience with their customer service. Great soft feel with the athletic transfers. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

